# Mach 1 Overdrive



## reubenreub (Apr 23, 2019)

So I've built a bunch of projects from here but am pretty new to the forum.... Figured it was time to show off some of my favorite ones so far!

First up is the Mach 1 (Greer Lightspeed). I built one of these for a friend and liked it so much I had to build a 2nd for myself. It's pretty low parts count but it is voiced really nice for that touch of overdrive kind of sound. Really maintains the low end and has a nice bite with the drive dimed.

For the build I used WIMA film caps, a silver mica for the 100p, 1S1588 clipping diodes, and the wonderful OPA2134 op amp. The enclosure was water-based paint over aluminum black and washed out to give the transparent effect.

Feel free to ask any questions or give me some critiques!


----------



## Gordo (Apr 26, 2019)

Doesn't get any cleaner than that!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 28, 2019)

Tasty!  Did you put clear-coat over the water-base paint?  I notice the clearance is pretty tight between the in & out jacks & the corner bosses.  I've started moving the jacks closer together in my builds, or going for side-mounted jacks.  What's your reason for socketing the opamp?  Do you try different ones?


----------



## reubenreub (Apr 28, 2019)

Thank you! And yes, used a few layers of clear coat to keep the paint safe. 

Right? It's a very tight fit so you have to either drill really precise or get a little creative to make it all fit. It's definitely been taking practice to get it working right but I think I've got my system down pretty well now.

As for the sockets, I do like to test different ones out but mostly I just don't want to ruin any opamps, especially expensive ones like the OPA2134. They're really cheap on Tayda and definitely worth every penny!


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Apr 30, 2019)

Nicely executed


----------

